# How can I attach a poling platform to a jon boat?



## Seaturkey (10 mo ago)

Looking to buy a tracker grizzly and want to attach a poling platform, among other things. Can I just drill it into my boat? How do I reinforce it? Not even sure where I’d get this after market currently but trying to figure out if it’s possible. I’ve seen pictures, but haven’t been able to find much info on how they did it.
Appreciate any advice


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Threaded inserts/ rivet nuts is how I have seen poling platforms, duck blinds, etc installed


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

SS06 said:


> Threaded inserts/ rivet nuts is how I have seen poling platforms, duck blinds, etc installed


this is a great way to attach almost anything to an aluminum boat.


----------



## Seaturkey (10 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> Threaded inserts/ rivet nuts is how I have seen poling platforms, duck blinds, etc installed


So I don’t need to add in blocks or something behind? Is the thin layer of aluminum strong enough to support a platform with someone standing on it?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Seaturkey said:


> So I don’t need to add in blocks or something behind? Is the thin layer of aluminum strong enough to support a platform with someone standing on it?


We didn't when installing duck blinds, doubt it on platforms, the base supports it ...the rivet nuts hold it in place.
Bob_esper who responded to your thread appears to be a well versed aluminum guy based on his past post and contributions to the site....I'm sure he can add way more than I can


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Seaturkey said:


> So I don’t need to add in blocks or something behind? Is the thin layer of aluminum strong enough to support a platform with someone standing on it?


I think that it would be wise to add a backer to the bolts as that aluminum isn’t very thick and with 100-200 lbs.(or more) climbing and standing on the platform I can only imagine how much stress you’ll be putting on the anchor points.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

That boat likely has a t-rail. If you can get a platform with legs of the right width, that rail is likely thicker than the sides/ floor.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

The "Flamingo johnboats" used to have 4-legged platforms fore and aft. A 4-legged poling platform would be better from a gunnel or transom flex/stress standpoint.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When you fix on the jonboat you want - post up a pic or two of the transom area and rear deck (if any) and ask this question again... A lot will depend on just what you're working with. I've seen everything from a heavy duty cooler instead of a platform - all the way out to both a platform with all four legs on the rear deck - to one with two legs on the deck and the back pair of legs with vertical attaching points for the transom... Keep whatever you go with lightweight and sturdy if possible. You also might actually want to pole for a while using a cooler to get a better idea of exactly what you're wanting (dimensions of the platform you'd be standing on when poling, height of tower, what kind of steering setup that rig is set up with (tiller or console - either side or center...).

I think a simple 16' jonboat with a 40hp motor is a great way to get started fishing shallow in the backcountry - as long as you're not making long runs in open waters to get from here to there. Many that I knew years ago started with a plain open jonboat then added a front and rear platform (as simple or complicated as you were willing to make...). That rear platform (or whatever is in the jon you buy..) will determine much of what you'll want in a poling tower... 

Hope this helps... "aren't boats fun?"


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

The poling platform on our Sea Ark tunnel Jon boat was custom built. It was on the boat when my son and I bought it. It was done with a mig welder with a spool gun. Heliarc makes a much nicer looking weld. Its bolted through the transom with bolts going through the transom and the forward edge of the seat area. Photos attached.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Seaturkey said:


> Looking to buy a tracker grizzly and want to attach a poling platform, among other things. Can I just drill it into my boat? How do I reinforce it? Not even sure where I’d get this after market currently but trying to figure out if it’s possible. I’ve seen pictures, but haven’t been able to find much info on how they did it.
> Appreciate any advice


Here you go. Now you know how Ted J did it:


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks so much for that old video from the Walker Key Chronices - it sure brings back some memories - from Teddy's simple jon boat to that old Moonlighter pushpole (all fiberglass and sure to provide a workout...), and all those scenes along the outside in front of Flamingo.. 

Teddy was one of my first fly customers (his machine shop was only minutes from the old Orvis shop on East Last Olas - Shorelines South where I'd gotten a few fly orders -just starting out in 1979 . All he wanted was one hundred of a simple orange and brown tarpon fly... I didn't learn until years later that he fished with Billy Pate on a regular basis and I was tying up Pate's Simple Brown... Yes, I still have two of Teddy's Billy Pate reels, a Tarpon and a Bonefish model - and will never sell them. Whoever gets them after I'm gone will get a lifetime's use out of them- they're that durable... 
I didn't take up guiding myself until four years after the video was made... that was in 1996... Like I said - memories. 

Back to that poling tower and something I neglected to say.. I also knew a very few that installed sockets on their skiffs -that their poling tower legs fit into... The idea was that any time you needed to squeeze into a really tight opening way back up inside the backcountry - you could dismount your poling platform and drop it down on the deck of your skiff - then re-mount it once you'd gotten past the downed tree or other blockage stopping you from going way up inside one place or other... Not very elegant or polished - but quite practical when exploring and trying to reach places that very few ever fished (if at all....)....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would like to think if you bought a Tracker platform to match your boat they would have a mounting kit as well/


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

I have an older hewes platform with top that can work. PM me


----------



## Cody Taylor (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a platform from go devil that actually mounts to the top of the boat. Works great.


----------



## TXredchaser (May 12, 2021)

I have been running 4 self tappers on each side of my platform for awhile now mounted to my tracker 1754 rear deck. I havent had any issues but rivnuts would definitely be the way.


----------

